# STRAWBERRY 10/17



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Goldenrod and myself fished the East Portal for five hours on Sunday. I fished white and chartreuse buggers with my Type 3 sinking line for a good part of the morning and only hooked up with one 19" cutt, Goldenrod fished white jigs and finally put on the Lucky Craft ghost minnow and picked up a nice fish. I switched to my spin gear and tried the same but I am new to the Lucky Craft and switched back to my fly rod after ten minutes. My buddy hooks up again with the Lucky so I switched again. Got a bite pretty quick but didn't really connect but a few minutes later I became a Lucky Craft convert. It felt like I had caught the bottom or a log, except for the heavy shake. Sorry no pictures of the fish. I am not very good at getting the camera out when the fish doesn't really even fit into my deep net and the lure is all caught up in the net and the mouth of the monster. Things were a bit out of control. I repeated that experience later in the day.
After dragging bugs around in my pontoon for the better part of 15 years, the Lucky Craft puts me into a completely different class of fish, top end of the slot and above. The first fish on the Lucky was over the slot. I don't know by how much but I had a hard time just lifting the net out of the water and the cutt was head and tail out of the net.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet deal. Glad you got into some nice fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats to you! That east portal area needs some more exploring on my part. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually. I think its the West Portal, you know by Bryants Fork. I don't know how I got it wrong.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report, i'm really worried about buying a lucky because of the cost and the fact of losing them. I've heard nothing but good, but that $17.99 really hammers the wallet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The size 65 is much cheaper at 13. They are totally worth and work great! 

And yes, I knew what you meant, I just didnt know what it was called hahah. I have an uncle who works for the water conservancy, he was up there on the 6th water side and said when they walked a ways in the tunnel he asked the supervisor what the white speck was up ahead. The supervisor goes, "that strawberry FOUR MILES away!!" Pretty crazy. he also said there were fish swimming around in the pools in the tunnel.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Isn't that the tunnel that spills into 6th Water? I've always had an interest in that area.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*Throw a Lucky in a 128 or a 100 DD. Better hold on tight. OOPS! I wasn't supposed tell about those. I don't care. San Diego hear I come*


----------

